# [SOLVED] Intel HD Audio in Kernel?

## dmac0o1

Hey all,

I can't seem to find the option to include Intel HD Audio in menuconfig for 4.4.6-gentoo. According to my research, it should be under:

Device Drivers ---->

   <*> Sound card support

       <*> ALSA ------->

              [*] PCI sound devices ------->

                    <*> Intel HD Audio

...

But I can't seem to find it in there... has it moved to another place? It would be nice to get sound up and running on my laptop!

Thank you in advance!Last edited by dmac0o1 on Tue May 10, 2016 5:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MarioCorleone

I build as much as I can as modules to keep the kernel size down, and faster boot time.  You should consider doing the same.  Here is what i have configured for snd-hda-intel

-Device Drivers

 -Sound Card Support

  -ALSA

   -PCI Sound Devices

      <M>   Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller     

   -HD Audio PCI

    -(2048) Pre-allocated buffer size for HD-audio driver                                                                                                   

     [*] Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver                                                                                                         

     Allow dynamic codec reconfiguration                                                                                                               

     [ ] Support digital beep via input layer                                                                                                               

     [ ] Support jack plugging notification via input layer                                                                                          

     [*] Support initialization patch loading for HD-audio                                                                                          

   <M> Build Realtek HD-audio codec support                                                                                                        

   < > Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support                                                                                              

   < > Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support                                                                                                  

   < > Build VIA HD-audio codec support                                                                                                              

   <M> Build HDMI/DisplayPort HD-audio codec support                                                                                        

   < > Build Cirrus Logic codec support                                                                                                                

   < > Build Conexant HD-audio codec support                                                                                                    

   < > Build Creative CA0110-IBG codec support                                                                                                          

   < > Build Creative CA0132 codec support                                                                                                               

   < > Build C-Media HD-audio codec support                                                                                                               

   < > Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support                                                                                            

   -M- Enable generic HD-audio codec parser                                                                                                              

   (0) Default time-out for HD-audio power-save mode

----------

## dmac0o1

Thank you for the response! I'll recompile the kernel with your suggestions and see if I can get the sound working.

----------

## dminca

Hey man,

Did you manage to get the sound working? I'm curious because I have the same configuration and wanted to know how to proceed.

----------

